# Weird! Early Ovulation, then Red sticky CM CD 15/16! HELP!



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey ladies, Im so sorry i have not been on much or posting much i have had so much going on at home with NIL dying and me and jack in hospital now he not sleeping well at all, got so much ^SWEAR^ going on and didnt want to worry or bother any of you lovvely ladies!

Now i have another issue??problem??

Ok right here goes, Done 2cycles of clomid without scans as fully booked so dont no what happened but  both months but were 28day cycles! 

This month i Had first scan in 2 month treatment, Around CD 8/9 i had alot of EWCM and said to DH sorry TMI alert! That my lips down below seemed swollen which i get before ovulation(which i read and no is normal), DH just said katie its to early and left it at that! Well on the 8th may on CD11, i went for my scan only to get told my lining was super at 10.5mm but had no eggs or follies  (she said it looks like one follie recently had burst  meaning weridly i ovd around the time i thought i did on CD8/9/10... I asked maybe she was wrong as was far to early to ovulate and maybe just not responded this month, The doc then informs me that if i had no eggs or follies and i didnt respond to the treatment this month my lining would not be that good, she told me that the lining does not grow that well if there is no eggs/follies for her to protect, which kinda makes sence, the lining grows to protect the egg when relased so if there no eggs no need for the lining?? All to confusing for me lol! Any now today and yesterday CD15/16 have been getting terrible cramps, feeling like i need to push, painful when i sit and been getting alot of CM and with get stringy red patches in it what is this?cant be ovualtion as there was nothing on the scan few days ago! IM CONFUSED!!!

Please help ladies any advise or reasurance would be great! Many thanks x  x x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't want to get hopes raised, but that sounds like implantation to me, babe  As you say, it's odd that you ov'd so early, but maybe the fact you did means this cycle for you is totally different to one you've had before.. and may just be THE one 

I'm sure if anyone has any advice they'll be along shortly. It's never happened to me, babe so I'm not the best person to advise. I'm just hoping it's what I think it is    

Try to relax as best you can and wait for some answers here or maybe call your clinic and ask them Xx

Laura Xx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Katie,

I have never had an implantation bleed but have you googled it to see if that is the case? I   it is.

I expect if you up your dose of Clomid then you will ovulate sooner. When I was on Menopur they increased the dosage to make me ovulate sooner. 

Did you manage to bms around that time?   It has worked for you, it must have been a ripe follie anyway   If you are starting to have pains again could there be another follie? Sounds like the feeling I get when I am about to ovulate. 

Good luck hun x


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi DK
Just wanted to pop in and say good luck DK hun, hope this implantation bleed for you.

Good to see you back 

Keep us posted


----------

